# Probleme mit docker-compose.yml



## Kirby.exe (26. Jul 2021)

Also ich versuche gerade meine docker-compose.yml zu konfigurieren und habe die namen der services und die port nummern verändert. Diese Änderungen pushed Intellij auch auf das Git...Nur bei mir local im Ordner ändert sich die docker-compose.yml nicht  Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Edit: Scheinbar ändert Intellij gar nichts local...sondern wirklich nur im Git


----------



## sascha-sphw (26. Jul 2021)

Kirby.exe hat gesagt.:


> Also ich versuche gerade meine docker-compose.yml zu konfigurieren und habe die namen der services und die port nummern verändert. Diese Änderungen pushed Intellij auch auf das Git...Nur bei mir local im Ordner ändert sich die docker-compose.yml nicht


Wo und wie änderst Du sie denn? Die Yaml Datei ist ja auch nur eine Textdatei mit entsprechender Formatierung. Wenn Du diese mit dem Intellij Editor öffnest, änderst Du sie eigentlich Lokal.


----------



## Kirby.exe (26. Jul 2021)

sascha-sphw hat gesagt.:


> Wo und wie änderst Du sie denn? Die Yaml Datei ist ja auch nur eine Textdatei mit entsprechender Formatierung. Wenn Du diese mit dem Intellij Editor öffnest, änderst Du sie eigentlich Lokal.


Ich ändere diese Datei in Intellij und drücke dann Ctrl + S um zu speichern. Jedoch ändert sich nichts  Wenn ich aber einen Commit und Push mache, wird die geänderte Datei ins Git gepushed

Meine Datei in Intellij sieht so aus:

```
# Use postgres/example user/password credentials
version: '3.4'

services:

  database:
    image: postgres:12.6
    restart: always
    env_file:
      - ".env"
    environment:
      - POSTGRES_PASSWORD
    ports:
      - "5444:5444"
    volumes:
      - "./data:/var/lib/postgresql/data"
      - "./init:/docker-entrypoint-initdb.d"


  db_adminer:
    build:
      context: ./src
      dockerfile: Dockerfile
    environment:
     - ADMINER_PLUGINS=account-nolock-plugin
    restart: always
    ports:
      - "9050:9050"
```

und das wird mir ausgegeben wenn ich `cat docker-compose.yml` im terminal mache:


```
# Use postgres/example user/password credentials
version: '3.4'

services:

  db:
    image: postgres:12.6
    restart: always
    env_file:
      - ".env"
    environment:
      - POSTGRES_PASSWORD
    ports:
      - 5435:5432
    volumes:
      - "./data:/var/lib/postgresql/data"
      - "./init:/docker-entrypoint-initdb.d"


  adminer:
    build:
      context: ./src
      dockerfile: Dockerfile
    environment:
     - ADMINER_PLUGINS=account-nolock-plugin
    restart: always
    ports:
      - 8085:8080
```


----------



## httpdigest (26. Jul 2021)

Wahrscheinlichste Ursache: Du bist in zwei unterschiedlichen Verzeichnissen (IntelliJ editor vs. Termin, wo du `cat` aufrufst), weil du das Projekt vermutlich in zwei verschiedenen Verzeichnissen ausgecheckt hast.
Ruf mal `pwd` im Terminal auf und vergleiche das mit der Resource Location der Datei in IntelliJ.


----------



## Kirby.exe (26. Jul 2021)

Oh gott...Du hattest recht xD Dankeschön


----------

